# Letter to Dan



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

this isnt really a poem or a long letter, just something I needed to get off my chest... I dont even know why im posting it /:

letter to dan;

Although I didnt know you in real life, you definitely left an impression on me. I guess the reason im writing this is because I know if I died I would want someone to be thinking about me. I'll never forget the good laughs we shared or the good advice you've given me, and although we had our little fights here and there, at the end of the day we still laughed it out. To be completely honest your passing has motivated me to get out and start doing things, just wanted to let you know that even after your death your still helping people out. Its really mind boggling how you were here one minute and now your gone, but I guess thats life. I'll never forget you man, I promise you that. Hopefully we'll meet again some day, until then I hope your somewhere nice, singing and playing your guitar.

Rest easy,
Will


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2011/11/21/ns-driver-dies-saulnierville.html

He lived 30 minutes away from me. I can't believe I never realized that he was so close. I guess it's because we didn't really talk one on one.

One of my biggest goals since getting DP was to meet someone else in real life who also suffered. I want to be able to relate - in person.

It's true, I didn't know Daniel well at all, so I don't really have the right to write a sob story, but I still feel as if I should have met him. I got a great impression from him online. So unfortunate that it has to be this way. Wherever he is, I hope it is bliss.

Daniel,
Bless your soul.
From a fellow Nova Scotian, fellow musician, fellow DP sufferer, and an almost-stranger: Tandem.

Maybe one day we will walk in tandem.


----------



## darkblonde (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry but now do you know its definitely him who died?


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a very nice letter Will. We should all remember him for the talented person he was. Death is not fair, but neither is life. I'm sure Dan would appreciate your thougthfulness. RIP

Anyone who wants to read a little bit I wrote to him, click here


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

What was his username?


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/user/37507-dan30music/

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ry6m88&s=5


----------



## Parachutes333 (Dec 13, 2010)

How did he die???


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope it was really an accident. RIP


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Death really sucks


----------

